# Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

*Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Da ich nen Gutschein über 100€ bekommen habe, überlege ich, ob ich noch was drauflege vlt meiner Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II mal eine WaKü spendiere. Das Modell hat ja kein Referenzdesign, daher passen die mir bekannten "Komplett-Sets" nicht. Und die Karte ist zwar mit ihrem Kühler recht leise, aber wenn ich deren OC-Takt nicht nutze sowie die Lüfterkurve was anpasse, und dann geht sie halt auf 90 Grad hoch. Das ist zwar okay, aber wenn ne WaKü erschwinglich ist: warum nicht? Ich hab dazu diesen Kühler entdeckt: EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290X DCII, Acetal/Nickel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Meine Fragen wären: 

- gibt es noch andere, günstigere passende Kühler?
- was brauche ich alle noch zwingend dazu? Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Schläuche sind klar, Radiator auch - aber wie groß "muss" der Radiator dann sein? Reicht einer mit 240x120? Und was kostet mich das Paket  dann noch zusätzlich, also wie teuer "muss" die Pumpe sein usw. - es soll zunächst mal kein CPU-Kühler mit dazu, aber vlt später mal - oder lohnt sich vlt sogar eher der Kauf eines erweiterbaren Sets für die CPU, weil das in der Summe günstiger ist als nur für GPU einzukaufen?
- MUSS ich noch eine Backplate dazukaufen? Wenn ja, dass frag mich da, warum die separat zu kaufen und nicht beim Kühler dabei sind. ^^ 


Danke!


----------



## MaxRink (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX AMD R9 290/290X M03 mit Backplate (11170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt auch


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Müsste glaube ich der hier sein oder?
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11170
Am besten nochmal in dem Configurator gucken: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool
Der Nachteil ist aber das lediglich die GPU mit Wasser überströmt wird, die restlichen Bauteile sind nur paasiv gekühlt und auf einen guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse angewiesen.

- Mit so einem erweiterbaren CPU Set bist du am Ende auch nicht wirklich günstiger, zumal du dann wahrscheinlich noch einen Radiator zukaufen müsstest.
Die Pumpe "muss" eigentlich nicht teuer sein. Die teureren Exemplare sind idR leiser, haben einen größeren Durchfluss und noch andere tolle Features. Eine (relativ) günstiger Pumpe von Phobya reicht aber eigentlich auch aus.
Ein 120mm dual Radiator reicht eigentlich aus, aber mehr ist immer besser 

- Backplate braucht man nicht zwingend, allerdings kann so ein Kühler schon mal recht schwer sein. Ohne backplate wird die Karte vermutlich ein bisschen durchhängen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ein alternativer GPU-Kühler:

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool


Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11170


Ein Beispiel zur Kostenfrage: (ohne die beiden genannten GPU-Kühler)

Aquatuning

Mit einem Set wird es nicht günstiger. 11/8er Schlauch, entsprechende Anschlüsse und ein 240mm statt 280mm Radiator drücken die Kosten etwas nach unten.


Edit: Too late.


----------



## XeT (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Bevor du Schoppen gehst:
Grafikkarten von Asus: Mehr Anpressdruck fÃ¼r niedrigere Temperaturen - ComputerBase

Aber was machst du für eine Lüfterkurve das du knapp 15-20K drauf bekommst? Im Endeffekt wirst du den Preis der 290 fast noch mal zahlen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



XeT schrieb:


> Bevor du Schoppen gehst:
> Grafikkarten von Asus: Mehr Anpressdruck fÃ¼r niedrigere Temperaturen - ComputerBase


 danke, schau ich mir mal an!



> Aber was machst du für eine Lüfterkurve das du knapp 15-20K drauf bekommst?


 wie jetzt 15-20K wo drauf bekommen? ^^  meinst du jetzt 15-20 Kelvin Temperatur? Ich hab die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt, dass sie mit maximal 50% dreht und erst über 90 Grad Celsius dann aufdreht, und mit dem OC-Werkstakt dreht die eben auf - mit leicht runtergestelltem Takt bleibt sie bei um die 90, wo 50% Drehzahl reichen, was wiederum recht leise ist.



> Im Endeffekt wirst du den Preis der 290 fast noch mal zahlen.


 jo, ich fürchte das wird mir dann doch zu teuer, trotz Gutschein.


Danke an alle für die Infos!


----------



## DiePalme (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Das ist grob was du mindestens brauchst: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Dazu der Kühler +ca. 80€

Und zwei Lüfter deiner Wahl und eben eine Flasche Wasser Clear Water oder sowas. Macht Pi mal Daumen  230€ Ohne die Lüfter. Bitte beachten das bei der AGB die Pumpe inklusive ist. Die übersieht man schnell.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> danke, schau ich mir mal an!
> 
> wie jetzt 15-20K wo drauf bekommen? ^^  meinst du jetzt 15-20 Kelvin Temperatur? Ich hab die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt, dass sie mit maximal 50% dreht und erst über 90 Grad Celsius dann aufdreht, und mit dem OC-Werkstakt dreht die eben auf - mit leicht runtergestelltem Takt bleibt sie bei um die 90, wo 50% Drehzahl reichen, was wiederum recht leise ist.
> 
> ...




Damit gehen die Temperaturen der 290 auch ordentlich in den Keller.

Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + Generic VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00020A)


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wie jetzt 15-20K wo drauf bekommen? ^^  meinst du jetzt 15-20 Kelvin Temperatur? I


Temperaturänderungen bzw. Temperaturunterschiede werden in K(elvin) angegeben. 

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Temperaturänderungen bzw. Temperaturunterschiede werden in K(elvin) angegeben.
> 
> MfG


  Vielleicht unter "Profis"    ist halt verwirrend so ein Satz, in dem nicht mal das Wort "Temp" vorkommt, erst Recht weil er selbst dann, wenn ich es als Kelvin interpretiere, für mich nicht viel Sinn ergibt...  die Aussage würde ja bedeuten, dass bei der Asus DirectCU-II 70-75 Grad normal wären -  das war aber bei mir auch ohne Anpassung der Kurve nicht mal ansatzweise der Fall. Vlt weil ich die OC-Version habe?

@LiosNudin: die soll aber nicht auf die Asus Direct CU-II passen, ist jedenfalls beim Hersteller rot gekennzeichnet, während einige andere Custom-R9-290 grün gelistet sind...


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht unter "Profis"  (...)


Nöö, hatten wir damals auch schon in der Schule(Physik und Chemie) 

Eine Temperatur von 20 Kevin würde man nicht mal mit LN2 schaffen ^
Da bräuchte man LH2(flüssiger Wasserstoff).

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Nöö, hatten wir damals auch schon in der Schule(Physik und Chemie)


  Es ist trotzdem nicht üblich, hier in D von K zu reden, zumindest unter nicht-Wissenschaftlern...  auch hier (zumindest in den anderen Hardware-Unterforen) hab ich sonst immer nur Celsius-Werte gelesen, wenn es um die Temps von Grafikarten und CPUs geht, auch bei Tests von Magazinen hab ich nie was von Kelvin gelesen... ^^  Aber vlt. wollen sich wohl manche Kühlungs-Freaks vom "Pöbel" abgrenzen und verwenden "Fachsprache", hui, da bin ich jetzt echt beeindruckt...  




> Eine Temperatur von 20 Kevin würde man nicht mal mit LN2 schaffen ^
> Da bräuchte man LH2(flüssiger Wasserstoff).


  wo hab ich was von "einer Temperatur von 20 Kelvin" geschrieben? ^^   ich hab nur geschrieben, dass selbst WENN ich sofort in der Aussage "_Aber was machst du für eine Lüfterkurve das du knapp 15-20K drauf bekommst_" das K als Kelvin interpretiert hätte, es für mich keinen richtigen Sinn ergibt, weil das bedeuten würde, dass bei meiner Karte 70-75 Grad (Celsius) normal wären - ich schrieb ja was von 90 Grad (Celsius) bei meiner Karte, und "15-20 K drauf " würde ja heißen: 15-20 weniger als 90. Das wären ja dann 70-75 Grad Celsius, das hatte ich nie, auch nicht mit Standardlüfterkurve. Und daher hab ich nachgefragt, was denn damit nun gemeint sei - btw wurde das ja noch nicht mal abschließend beantwortet


----------



## LSchmiddie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Um das mal klarzustellen: bei Temperaturdifferenzen spricht man von Kelvin und bei Temperaturen von Celsius.

In diesem Sinne -> btt


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht unter "Profis"    ist halt verwirrend so ein Satz, in dem nicht mal das Wort "Temp" vorkommt, erst Recht weil er selbst dann, wenn ich es als Kelvin interpretiere, für mich nicht viel Sinn ergibt...  die Aussage würde ja bedeuten, dass bei der Asus DirectCU-II 70-75 Grad normal wären -  das war aber bei mir auch ohne Anpassung der Kurve nicht mal ansatzweise der Fall. Vlt weil ich die OC-Version habe?
> 
> @LiosNudin: die soll aber nicht auf die Asus Direct CU-II passen, ist jedenfalls beim Hersteller rot gekennzeichnet, während einige andere Custom-R9-290 grün gelistet sind...



Das gilt doch nur für den Hybrid 2 und *nicht den Hybrid III. *Hier gibt es für Custom-PCBs die "generic"-Version:

Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + Generic VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00020A)             



Alternative Kühlung: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III - 140 im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sagen muss ... 
willst du ordentliche temperaturen, kommst du um die wakü mit dem EK-Fullcover nicht rum.
ich habe die gleiche karte, schön unter wasser  und ich komme auch bei max OC (1200/1500) in benchmarks nicht über 50°C  ! 
zudem werden die VRM's auch ordentlich gekühlt. 

btw:  wie meine vorredner schon schrieben .... spricht man von Temperaturen, so verwendet man den Begriff °C oder °F (USA). 
Sprichte man über eine Temperaturänderung, so ist die korrekte Bezeichnung in KELVIN angegeben.
das hat mit wissenschaftlern hin oder her nichts zu tun, das lernt man spätestens in der 7. Klasse Physik


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Also, wenn du den Alphacool Kühler nimmst und dazu das https://www.caseking.de/magicool-diy-wasserkuehlungs-set-triple-120-mm-edition-wase-244.html Magicool SET mit 360mm Radi.
Statt der CPU Kühlst du halt die GPU oder du besorgt noch nen Radi und Anschlüsse und Kühlst CPU und GPU


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

meiner meinung nach sowieso viel effektiver die gpu mit wasser zu kühlen als die cpu


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ja, aber wenn man schon die GPU kühlt, dann kann man auch die CPU noch mit einbinden.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

@Lios Nudin: ich versteh da nicht ganz, wo ich da rausfinde, dass der Kühler wirklich auf die Asus R9 290 DirectCU-II passt...?  Ich finde da auch im Gegensatz zum anderen Modell keine Liste, oder überseh ich die?

Im Test sind die Temps ja sehr niedrig - kann ich das auch so einstellen, dass die Lüfter langsamer drehen, wenn ich 20-30 Grad mehr akzeptiere? Denn in einem Test hab ich gelesen, dass grad der kleine 80mm-Lüfter doch schon mal deutlich zu hören sei. 





HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sagen muss ...
> willst du ordentliche temperaturen, kommst du um die wakü mit dem EK-Fullcover nicht rum.
> ich habe die gleiche karte, schön unter wasser  und ich komme auch bei max OC (1200/1500) in benchmarks nicht über 50°C  !
> zudem werden die VRM's auch ordentlich gekühlt.


 Mir geht es aber gar nicht um möglichst geringe Temps, mir machen die 90 Grad nichts aus.   Mir geht es darum, dass dann aber eben der Lüfter laut wird, und ich würde es gern leiser haben - eine Wakü wäre dann ja leiser, selbst wenn es dann doch 80 Grad würden. 




> btw:  wie meine vorredner schon schrieben .... spricht man von Temperaturen, so verwendet man den Begriff °C oder °F (USA).
> Sprichte man über eine Temperaturänderung, so ist die korrekte Bezeichnung in KELVIN angegeben.
> das hat mit wissenschaftlern hin oder her nichts zu tun, das lernt man spätestens in der 7. Klasse Physik


 Trotzdem hab ich in Diskussionsforen noch nie "K" gelesen, zumindest in den anderen Unterforen, wo ich sonst bin - allerdings ebenfalls auch NICHT "C", sondern immer nur "... Grad mehr..." - ganz einfach     warum ist das denn überhaupt so schwer zu verstehen, dass es mich verwirrt hat? Ich HAB ja korrekterweise schon von Anfang das richtige vermutet, es war nur für mich unlogisch, weil es mit den genannten Werten nicht hinkam, und habe daher nachgefragt... das 15-20K hätte ja auch ein um ne  Zehnerpotenz danebenliegendes "1500-2000 U/Min"  mehr bedeuten können oder so was ^^  aber egal...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Trotzdem hab ich hier noch nie "K" gelesen, allerdings auch NICHT "C", sondern immer nur "... Grad mehr..." - ganz einfach     warum ist das denn überhaupt so schwer zu verstehen, dass es mich verwirrt hat? Ich HAB ja korrekterweise schon von Anfang das richtige vermutet, es war nur für mich unlogisch, weil es mit den Werten nicht hinkam, und habe daher nachgefragt...



Also ich könnte wetten das ich K schon mal in einer PCGH gesehen habe  Aber weiter war mir Kelvin auch nicht bekannt. Ich wusste nur das es irgendwas mit Temperatur zu tun hat. Und in der 7. Klasse Physik hatte ich das auch nicht


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

also über den konfigurator bekommst du nach auswahl deiner grafikkarte doch den richtigen kühler ausgespuckt .... zumindest zeigt er mir gleich das richtige modell an 

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool



du musst allerdings bei deinem vorhaben auch bedenken dass die karte irgendwann anfängt zu throtteln, das heisst sie taktet runter wenn sie zu heiss wird . 
den dc2 kühler mit langsamer drehenden lüfter zu betreiben halte ich für schwachsinnig.
1. die karte wird schon mit vollen drehzahlen richtig heiss 
2. du bringst sie somit dem hitzetod näher ! (und ich meine nicht nur den chip selbst) 

alternativ zur wasserkühlung kannst du vielleicht einen  anderen luftkühler verwenden, das sollte gehen .


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Also ich könnte wetten das ich K schon mal in einer PCGH gesehen habe  Aber weiter war mir Kelvin auch nicht bekannt. Ich wusste nur das es irgendwas mit Temperatur zu tun hat. Und in der 7. Klasse Physik hatte ich das auch nicht



echt nicht ?!?  unser lehrer hat damals immer darauf bestanden dass wir solche sachen wissen müssen, und ich war nicht im naturwissenschaftlichen zweig


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Also, ich habe es in Physik gelernt. (RS Bayern 1. Zweig)
Auch bei Wasserkühlern wird nicht CPU Temperatur auf 20°C genormt (wie bei Luftkühlern) angegeben, sondern die Differenz von der Chiptemperatur zur Wassertemperatur in Kelvin.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also über den konfigurator bekommst du nach auswahl deiner grafikkarte doch den richtigen kühler ausgespuckt .... zumindest zeigt er mir gleich das richtige modell an


 nee, wenn ich mein Modell angebe, wird mir nur der NexXxoS angezeigt: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11170 also kein Komplettset, "nur" ein Kühler mit Backplate. Ich hab die Asus R9 290-DC2OC-4GD5, Herstellernummer  90YV05F0-M0NA00, und auch für die non-OC-Version wird der gleiche Kühler ausgespuckt. Du hast wohl die Asus R9290-4GD5 ausgewählt, die hat aber Referenzdesign - da passt der Komplettkühler natürlich. Auch bei den 290X mit Direct-CU-Kühler komme ich über Deinen Link aber immer nur zum NexXxoS... 



> den dc2 kühler mit langsamer drehenden lüfter zu betreiben halte ich für schwachsinnig.
> 1. die karte wird schon mit vollen drehzahlen richtig heiss
> 2. du bringst sie somit dem hitzetod näher ! (und ich meine nicht nur den chip selbst)


 das hast du falsch verstanden, ich rede von den Lüftern des Alphacool-Kühlers. Denn wenn ich im Test sehe, dass da Temps von 50 Grad erreicht werden, dann finde ich das unnötig wenig. Und da frage ich mich dann eben, ob man sich diese 50 Grad vlt mit deutlich hörbaren Lüftern erkauft, und bei weniger Drehzahl wären es trotzdem nur zB 70 Grad, aber viel leiser.

Aber da der wohl doch nicht passt, erübrigt sich das eh


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @Lios Nudin: ich versteh da nicht ganz, wo ich da rausfinde, dass der Kühler wirklich auf die Asus R9 290 DirectCU-II passt...?  Ich finde da auch im Gegensatz zum anderen Modell keine Liste, oder überseh ich die?
> 
> Im Test sind die Temps ja sehr niedrig - kann ich das auch so einstellen, dass die Lüfter langsamer drehen, wenn ich 20-30 Grad mehr akzeptiere? Denn in einem Test hab ich gelesen, dass grad der kleine 80mm-Lüfter doch schon mal deutlich zu hören sei. ...



Die Infos findest du auf der Arctic Homepage. Nochmal: Die "generic"-Version des Kühlers *Hybrid III *ist für Custom-PCBs gedacht.

*Accelero Hybrid III - 140 - Height Restriction Drawing*

*Accelero Hybrid III - 140 - Installation Manual (German)* 

Im Manual findest du sogar Abbildungen, wie der Kühler auf der Karte installiert wird.

Da deine Asus 290 DC2 sogar *einen VRM Kühler besitzt*, brauchst du auch nur den kleinen Lüfter über den VRMs installieren. Die beim *Hybrid III *enthaltenen VRM Kühler kannst du auch weglassen.

Hardwareluxx

Nur beim *Hybrid II *gibt es auf der Homepage einen Hinweis, dass der Hybrid II  bei Asus  DC2 Karten nicht passt, was allein *an der Art der Montage* des großen Backside-Kühler liegt, der über die lange Schiene gehalten wird:




> Grafikkarten mit anderen Maßen sind nicht kompatibel mit diesem Kühler. Dies beinhaltet auch:
> -Low Profile Grafikkarten
> -Grafikkarten mit verlängerter PCB (wie bspw. ASUS DirectCU II R9 290, GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5)





Zur Kühlleistung *des Hybrid III*: 
Die Lüfter kannst du auf jeden Fall langsam laufen lassen, die Temperature verändern sich dadurch nur im einstelligen Bereich. Raff hat den Kühler in der Ausgabe 12/2015 getestet, wo er auf einer übertakteten 980Ti mit 300W selbst bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl der beiden Lüfter von 50%  einen Morpheus mit zwei eloops und den Arctic Xtreme sowohl bei der GPU und VRM Temperatur als auch bei der Laustärke geschlagen hat.

Die Ausgabe liegt dir als Moderator sicherlich vor oder du lässt dir von Raff oder den Usern mit einem Abo die Ergebnisse bestätigen.

Ich nutze selbst eine Wasserkühlung, hatte davor eine AiO-Wakü auf einer Grafikkarte und kann so eine Lösung empfehlen. Solche Ergebnisse sind ja nichts Neues. Der *Hybrid I* hat vor vier Jahren in der PCGH Ausgabe mit einem 120mm Radiator (der Hybrid III hat einen 140 mm Radiator) ähnlich abgeschnitten, danach gab es zig Testberichte mit der Kraken 10 ...

https://youtu.be/_N9dZhEC4as?t=344

Wie schon gesagt ist das ein guter Kompromiss, wenn du keine >200€ für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben möchtest und nur die Kühlung der Grafikkarte ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> nee, wenn ich mein Modell angebe, wird mir nur der NexXxoS angezeigt: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11170 also kein Komplettset, "nur" ein Kühler mit Backplate. Ich hab die Asus R9 290-DC2OC-4GD5, Herstellernummer  90YV05F0-M0NA00, und auch für die non-OC-Version wird der gleiche Kühler ausgespuckt. Du hast wohl die Asus R9290-4GD5 ausgewählt, die hat aber Referenzdesign - da passt der Komplettkühler natürlich. Auch bei den 290X mit Direct-CU-Kühler komme ich über Deinen Link aber immer nur zum NexXxoS...
> 
> das hast du falsch verstanden, ich rede von den Lüftern des Alphacool-Kühlers. Denn wenn ich im Test sehe, dass da Temps von 50 Grad erreicht werden, dann finde ich das unnötig wenig. Und da frage ich mich dann eben, ob man sich diese 50 Grad vlt mit deutlich hörbaren Lüftern erkauft, und bei weniger Drehzahl wären es trotzdem nur zB 70 Grad, aber viel leiser.
> 
> Aber da der wohl doch nicht passt, erübrigt sich das eh




Ich verstehe dein Problem grad nicht ... Aber anscheinend suchst du eine AIO-Wasserkühlung für die Karte, oder ?!?

Natürlich spuckt dir der konfigurator kein komplettset aus, sondern nur genau den wasserkühler und backplate die genau auf deine karte passen .
dafür ist der konfigurator gedacht, da es viele verschiedene pcb designs gibt ! der alphacool kühler hat keine lüfter, er ist ja mit wasser gekühlt ^^
welches du natürlich in einem kühlkreislauf hast  wozu mindestesten ein radiator, eine pumpe, ein agb, lüfter und schläuche gehören. 

und nein, du irrst dich ! ! !  ich habe genau die gleiche karte wie du : *Asus R9 290-DC2OC-4GD5*, aus diesem grund schreibe ich dir hier auch und nicht aus spass an der freude. 
ich für meinen teil nutze nicht den alphacool kühler sondern diesen hier : *EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290(X) DCII - Acetal+Nickel  *und dazu die Backplate : *EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290(X) DCII Backplate - schwarz
*da hier nicht nur der grafikchip mit wasser umspült wird, sondern auch speicher und vrm's .

die 50°C erreicht man mit fast lautlosen lüftern, was von der radiatorfläche abhängig ist .
du wirst die karte mit einem 120er radiator sicher nicht lautlos kühlen können,  mit einem 280er oder 360er hingegen wird das bedeutend leiser werden.
der sinn einer wakü ist ja bessere temperaturen bei einer geringeren geräuschkulisse zu erreichen,
ansonsten wäre der aufwand ja schwachsinnig.

für wesentlich weniger geld kannst du dir auch einfach einen morpheus draufklatschen und fertig

alternativ kannst du aber auch immer mal wieder im marktplatz einige sachen für eine "günstige" wasserkühlung finden,
ich habe bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht mit den sachen aus dem marktplatz. 
radiatoren , pumpen lüfter usw. kannst du hier oft für schmale taler ergattern.
wenn es dein gehäuse zulässt und du willens bist, würde ich an deiner stelle versuchen alles gebraucht zu bekommen und dann
das ganze teil unter wasser zu setzen . 
wenn du dein system später mal aufrüsten willst, musst du noch kühler tauschen, alles andere hast du dann ja bereits verbaut


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dein Problem grad nicht ... Aber anscheinend suchst du eine AIO-Wasserkühlung für die Karte, oder ?!?


 Sorry, ich hab Dich mit Lios Nudin verwechselt, der eine AiO-Kühlung nannte, zu der ich KEINE Kompatibilität finden konnte - ich dachte ER hätte den Link mit dem Konfigurator als Beweis gepostet, dass zu meiner Karte die von ihm genannte AiO-Lösung gefunden werden kann... 


Und ich wollte einfach nur mal schauen, weil meine Karte halt mit dem normalen Kühler bei Last klar hörbar "losdüst", was eine passende WaKü - egal ob AiO oder separate Bauteile zu einem Set zusammengestellt - kosten würden. Die AiO-Lösung wäre preislich gut, eine Zusammenstellung aus Einzelteilen müsste ich mir schwer überlegen. Klar: die Basis kann ich dann zig Jahre verwenden und muss "nur" den Kühler neu holen, aber selbst ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich in zB 2 jahren beim Kauf einer neuen Karte bereit bin, nochmal 80-120€ draufzulegen nur wegen eines Kühlers   die AiO würde ich halt dank Gutschein quasi geschenkt bekommen.



@Lios Nudin: danke, das werde ich mir dann mal genau anschauen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

also um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen : 
ich werde die 120€ immer wieder in die hand nehmen und die graka mit einem wasserkühler versehen, luft kommt bei mir nur noch durch die gehäuselüfter


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen :
> ich werde die 120€ immer wieder in die hand nehmen und die graka mit einem wasserkühler versehen, luft kommt bei mir nur noch durch die gehäuselüfter


  den ganzen "Rest" neben Kühlkörper und Backplate könnte ich mir halt aktuell nicht leisten, das wäre dann eher was, was ich doch erst später mal in Angriff nehme.


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Schau dich doch hier und da mal im Marktplatz um und tragen die Teile nach und nach zusammen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Mal ne Frage, nur damit ich mal selber nachvollziehe, was und wie ich ggf brauche. Und zwar speziell wegen Schläuchen und Anschlüssen: hier bei dem Kühler Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11170   finde ich ums Verrecken keine Infos, was für eine Größe die Anschlüsse haben  - und das obwohl der Shop offenbar auch Hersteller ist - wenn man das da nicht erfährt: wo denn bitte dann?   ^^    Die Anleitung beschreibt nur die Montage auf der Grafikkarte, nicht aber das Integrieren in den Kreislauf. Das sieht auf dem Foto so aus, als wären da Schrauben drin, die wiederum ein Innengewinde haben - oder ist das einfach "nur" ein Gewinde, und dann brauche ich noch Schrauben, an die die Schläuche kommen und die dann dort eingedreht werden? 

Oder ist das mittlerweile ALLES normiert auf 1/4, so dass ich an den Schlauchenden einfach so was dranmachen kann Alphacool HF 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Chrome günstig kaufen  oder auch gewinkelte Varianten, wenn es besser passt, und das wird dort sowie an der Pumpe/AGB dann reingedreht? Das HF 13/10 ist die maximale und minimale Schlauchdicke?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Eigentlich ist (fast) alles mit G1/4" Gewinde  Da schraubt man dann die Tüllen rein, und da kommen die Schläuche drauf.
Bei "HF 13/10" ist das HF (vermute ich!) wohl nur irgendein Name den Alphacool den Tüllen gegeben hat. Das 13/10 steht für Außendurchmesser und Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist (fast) alles mit G1/4" Gewinde  Da schraubt man dann die Tüllen rein, und da kommen die Schläuche drauf.
> Bei "HF 13/10" ist das HF (vermute ich!) wohl nur irgendein Name den Alphacool den Tüllen gegeben hat. Das 13/10 steht für Außendurchmesser und Innendurchmesser.


 ah, ok. 

Und noch eine letzte Frage: wenn ich einen "günstigen" 240er-Radi nehme, um die 55€ für 2x120mm Lüfter: reicht der dann auch, wenn ich mal die CPU auch mitkühlen will? Es geht nicht um OC, nur darum, ob/dass es leiser wird als mit einer Luftkühlung, und um den Spaß an der Freude, FALLS ich das mache     im Moment isses mind 100€ zu viel, da komme ich auf 250€ mit allem drum und dran, da wäre dann eher die AiO-Kühlung angesagt ODER gar keine Wakü -  ich muss den Gutschein ja nicht unbedingt in eine WaKü investieren


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ein 240 entweder für die CPU oder für die GPU. Die Kühlfläche ist einfach zu klein. Der Vorteil bei der Wakü ist ja das du die Wärme wo anders hin transportieren kannst und bei der Größe des Kühlers quasi freie Wahl hast. Und eine Wakü ist eigentlich nur leiser, weil die Oberfläche über die die Wärme abgegeben wird größer ist als bei dem Luftkühler.
Wichtig ist natürlich auch die Wahl der Lüfter und Pumpe wenn du es Silent haben willst.
Man muss aber bei der Wahl des Radiators auch aufpassen. Um wirklich leise zu sein sollte der Radiator relativ dünn sein und einen hohen Lammelenabstand haben, da sonst die Lüfter höher drehen müsssen um genug Luft durch den Radi zu pusten.


----------



## the_leon (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ne, 240 sind zu wenig für CPU und GPU.
Also, mit:
Alphacool GPX 290 M03~100€ Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Magicool DCP 450~40€
https://www.caseking.de/magicool-dcp450-dc-12v-pumpe-wapu-109.html 
Magicool Radi 360mm~40€ https://www.caseking.de/magicool-copper-radiator-iii-360-mm-wara-093.html
Liegst du dann bei 180€
Mit Abschlüssen und schlauch solltest du unter 200€ bleiben.
Lüfter hast du noch, sonst Arctic F12 für paar Euros. Dann hast du ordentlich Kühlleistung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, nur damit ich mal selber nachvollziehe, was und wie ich ggf brauche. Und zwar speziell wegen Schläuchen und Anschlüssen: hier bei dem Kühler Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 11170   finde ich ums Verrecken keine Infos, was für eine Größe die Anschlüsse haben  - und das obwohl der Shop offenbar auch Hersteller ist - wenn man das da nicht erfährt: wo denn bitte dann?   ^^    Die Anleitung beschreibt nur die Montage auf der Grafikkarte, nicht aber das Integrieren in den Kreislauf. Das sieht auf dem Foto so aus, als wären da Schrauben drin, die wiederum ein Innengewinde haben - oder ist das einfach "nur" ein Gewinde, und dann brauche ich noch Schrauben, an die die Schläuche kommen und die dann dort eingedreht werden?
> 
> Oder ist das mittlerweile ALLES normiert auf 1/4, so dass ich an den Schlauchenden einfach so was dranmachen kann Alphacool HF 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Chrome günstig kaufen  oder auch gewinkelte Varianten, wenn es besser passt, und das wird dort sowie an der Pumpe/AGB dann reingedreht? Das HF 13/10 ist die maximale und minimale Schlauchdicke?



Alphacool nutzt bei den meisten Nexxxos GPX Verlängerungen. Im Nylondeckel des Kühlers selbst sind G1/4-Zoll-Gewinde und darin sind G1/4-Zoll-auf-G1/4-Zoll-Verlängerungen, damit Anschlüsse problemlos über die Kartenoberkante ragen. Das sind die geriffelten Metallelemente, die man auf den Bildern sehen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ne, 240 sind zu wenig für CPU und GPU.
> Also, mit:
> Alphacool GPX 290 M03~100€ Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Magicool DCP 450~40€
> ...


 naja, 6x Schraubteile, Schläuche... da sind dann doch eher 210-220€     aber an sich nicht so wichtig, ob es jetzt 30-40€ mehr oder weniger sind. 100-150€ weniger, das wäre relevant  

 Nen 360-Radi würde ich aber wohl gar nicht in mein Gehäuse bekommen...  kann man nicht auch - wenn man dann mal die CPU auch in den Kreislauf nehmen will - zusätzlich zum CPU-Kühler noch einen 120er-Radi dazukaufen und es folgendermaßen machen:

 Pumpe => Graka => Radiator mit 240mm => CPU => zweiter Radiator mit 120mm => Pumpe 

 ??? 

 Und warum reicht EIN 240er nicht aus? Mit einem 240er bleibt die Graka bei 50 Grad laut Tests - wenn jetzt noch ne CPU dazu kommt, werden die Temps dann etwa echt direkt SO viel höher, dass es nicht mehr reicht, also: Graka wird doch 90 Grad heiß, CPU 80 Grad?


Ach ja: wo schließt man denn die Lüfter überhaupt an? Wer/was steuert die? Wenn zb die Graka 50 Grad hat bei 100% Drehzahl und bei 50% Drehzahl dann halt 70 Grad hätte, dann wären mir die 50% Drehzahl deutlich lieber - soll ja leise sein und nicht "so kühl wie es überhaupt geht"


----------



## HighGrow22 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

also du kannst das schon machen mit dem 2. radiator, aber für beide komponenten so leise wie möglich zu kühlen brauchst du mehr radiatorfläche. 
ich glaube dir sogar dass es dir wurscht ist,  ob die graka jetzt 60 oder 80°C hat, aber du musst bedenken dass deine wassertemperatur dadurch steigt und z.b. die pumpe 
nicht für wassertemperaturen jenseits der 45°C ausgelegt sind und sie früher oder später dadurch schaden nehmen kann . 

ich habe bei mir für gpu und cpu  (r9 290 und i7 4790k) einen 480er und einen 360er radiator drin .
wassertemperatur übersteigt die 30°C nicht und hat somit eine Delta von 6 Kelvin


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also du kannst das schon machen mit dem 2. radiator, aber für beide komponenten so leise wie möglich zu kühlen brauchst du mehr radiatorfläche.
> ich glaube dir sogar dass es dir wurscht ist,  ob die graka jetzt 60 oder 80°C hat, aber du musst bedenken dass deine wassertemperatur dadurch steigt und z.b. die pumpe


 aber normalerweise reicht doch 1x120 für die CPU, und 2x120 reicht doch für die Graka - warum wären dann doch größere Radis nötig, wenn man beide Komponenten im gleichen Kreislauf hat? Das erscheint mir irgendwie nicht logisch ^^   Von zb zur CPU zum CPU-Radi, dann kühlt es ja runter auf ein Temp, die an sich für die Pumpe astrein wäre, und wo ist dann der Unterschied, ob das Wasser wieder durch die Pumpe geht und dann zur CPU oder ob das Wasser erst noch an der Graka vorbeigeht, zu deren Radi und dann erneut abkühlt und erst dann in die Pumpe?

Und wie macht man das denn, wenn man EINEN "fetten Radi für CPU + Graka zusammen nutzt? Geht man dann zb von der CPU erst zur Graka, oder wie? Oder geht das gar nicht, MUSS man pro zu kühlendem Bauteil nen eigenen Radi haben? 


Ich frag mich auch die ganze Zeit, wie laut/leise das denn am Ende wird. 3x 120mm Lüfter dürften ja nötig sein - mit wie viel UPM laufen die denn dann? Denn ich hatte auch mal 3 als "leise" geltende Lüfter, die aber echt nervten, da hab ich 2 rausgeschmissen und einen wirklich "guten" neu dazugeholt, und den letzten (nen Silent Wing) hab ich auf 7V umgestellt. Und ohne Last ist mein CPU so leise, dass ich manchmal vergesse, dass der an ist. Auch bei CPU-Last. Nur bei Grakalast drehen die Lüfter der Graka ab ner gewissen Grenze dann auf. Wenn jetzt bei der WaKü zwar kein Lüfter an der Graka und der CPU ist, aber es dafür dann hörbar von den Radis her rauscht, bringt es ja gar nicht so viel...   und wenn es doch sehr leise wird, dann bin ich wiederum bei der Pumpe skeptisch, günstige und leistungspassende finde, die dann nicht "nervt", obwohl sie an sich sehr leise ist - aber wenn es fast still ist, dann nervt halt schon ein Mini-Geräusch... ^^ 


und wo und wie kommen denn nun die Lüfter dran? Ich hab gelesen, dass die Pumpe an den CPU-FAN-Port kommt - dann braucht man ja ein Board mit mind 3 weiteren Ports, wenn man 3 Lüfter für die Radis nimmt? Und man sollte ja AFAIK trotz WaKü auch noch zumindest einen 120/140mm-Lüfter haben, der frische Luft reinbringt, oder? Wobei der ja auch ans Netzteil mit dran kann.


----------



## HighGrow22 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

also prinzipiell reicht ein radiator, die reihenfolge spielt dabei eine zu vernachlässigende rolle.  ob erst cpu und dann gpu oder umgekehrt ist völlig egal ! 
wichtig ist nur dass die pumpe unterhalb des ausgleichsbehälters sitzt, damit diese immer mit wasser versorgt wird. 
es gibt hier viele verschieden möglichkeiten einen kreislauf aufzubauen.
z.b. 1 großer radiator ob intern oder extern ist egal ! 
reihenfolge z.b : agb-->pumpe-->cpu-->gpu-->radiator-->agb ....
bei mehreren radiatoren bist du noch flexibler.
agb-->pumpe-->gpu-->radi1-->cpu-->radi2-->agb....

es gibt natürlich auch leute die 2 getrennte kreisläufe haben, was bedeuted dass sie auch 2 pumpen brauchen ! 
wie du siehst bleibt dir hier viel spielraum 

deine pumpe und lüfter kannst du auf mindestens genau so viele arten anschließen ...
ich habe z.b. eine lüftersteuerung (aquaero von aquacomputer) , dort lässt sich alles anschließen und auch per software steuern . 

was du wie anschließt hängt von deinen komponenten ab .

meine pumpe (laiing ddc 1t) hängt mit am aquaero , dort kann ich sie wenn ich will auf gewisse spannungen oder drehzahlen regeln die ich vorgebe.
ich könnte sie jedoch auch einfach an einen 12v oder 7v anschluss hängen und laufen lassen ... oder ans mainboard hängen .
am aquaero hängen auch alle lüfter , alle von den radiatoren und auch meine gehäuselüfter  (ja die braucht man damit frische luft ins case kommt und die radis mit frischer luft versorgt werden ... zudem hast du auch noch andere bauteile z.b. mainboard die passivkühler verbaut haben, auch diese brauchen frischluft! )


rein theoretisch würden 1x120 + 1x240er radiator reichen um die sachen ausreichend zu kühlen,
dann hast du aber kein leises system da deine lüfter immer auf hochtouren laufen müssen

hier mal mein system . 
pumpe sieht man hier nicht, die sitzt verdeckt im gehäuse : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die sache mit der lautstärke sollte eigentlich ganz klar sein  : 
je mehr radiatorfläche du hast, desto besser ist die kühlleistung, desto langsamer können deine lüfter laufen , was letztendlich heisst umso leiser ist dein rechner  

es gibt auch möglichkeiten die pumpe leise zu bekommen, meine laiing z.b. hört man auch bei vollen drehzahlen nicht !
hierzu muss man sie entkoppeln mit z.b. ein shoggy sandwich (kann man auf bild 3 ein bissl erkennen) und einem vernünftigen pumpendeckel passend zur pumpe. 
letztendlich muss die ganze luft noch aus dem kreislauf , dann bekommst du ein schön leises und effizientes system !


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Die Sache ist halt auch, dass es dann immer teurer und teurer wird und mir immer unklarer wird, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt... denn Luftkühler sind ja inzwischen auch sehr gut. Bei CPU-Last wird mein PC aktuell nicht merkbar lauter, der CPU-Lüfter zB bleibt auch bei hoher Last quasi nicht raushörbar zwischen einem 200mm-Frontlüfter und dem 120mm hinteren Lüfter, die beide auch schon recht leise sind (1-2m entfernt vom PC auf dem Sofa hört man nicht, ob der PC an oder aus ist). Wenn ich jetzt höre, dass man zusätzlich zu mind. einem Frischluft reinbringenden Lüfter noch 3 Lüfter für die Radiatoren braucht, die dann auch nicht sonderlich langsam drehen, dann stelle ich mir das sogar deutlich lauter vor als die aktuelle Situation ^^   Denn erst wenn ich länger spiele oder ein grafisch sehr "hartes" Game spiele, fängt die Graka eben mal an zu "nerven" mit Drehzahlen über 50%, aber selbst das eben nur, wenn ich mal im Spiel keine "Action" hab. Wenn ich da stattdessen jetzt 4 Lüfter hab, die auf 1000-1500 UPM drehen, hab ich an sich rein gar nix gewonnen. Und wenn ich wiederum mehr/größere Radiatoren brauche, vlt. noch so "Kleinkram" wie Drehpotis&co, dann sind das auch wieder nochmal 100€ mehr...  dann hab ich am Ende locker 450€ ausgegeben , und es ist vlt kaum leiser als jetzt, wo ich nen CPU-Kühler + Lüfter für zusammen 60€ und den Kühler meiner Graka nutze, der keinen Aufpreis kostete.  ^^    Ganz nebenbei bräuchte ich ja dann auch noch ein neues Gehäuse, wenn ich mehr als nen 240+120 Radi nutzen will.

 An sich müsste ich mal ein WaKü-System, das nicht so teuer ist, probe"hören" um zu wissen, ob es sich nun lohnt oder nicht. 

 Ich hatte btw aktuell - WENN ich mich für ne Wakü entscheide - im Sinn, folgendes zu nehmen (erstmal ohne CPU-Kühler): EK Waterblocks DC2.2 Pumpe und AGB, den Nexxxos Kühler M03 für die Asus R9 290, nen Radi 240er von Magicool und noch 2x 120mm-Lüfter (hab keine 120er über) - mit Schlauch, Anschlusstüllen und Wasser sind das dann auch wieder fast 300€... 


 PS: sehr verwirrend find ich auch rauszufinden, welche Pumpe zu welchem AGB passt...


----------



## the_leon (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Nö...
Du kaufst dir das Kit mit Magicool Pumpe DCP 450, Magicool240mm Radi, Lüfter, Schlauch, Anschlüsse und co. und den Alphacool Kühler.
Das sind dann 200€ für alles


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Nö...
> Du kaufst dir das Der mit Magicool Pumpe DCP 450, Magicool240mm Radi, Lüfter, Schlauch, Anschlüsse und co. und den Alphacool Kühler.
> Das sind dann 200€ für alles


  aber ist die Pumpe denn wirklich "gut genug", nicht störend? Ist das quasi ein AGB inkl. Pumpe? 

Ich komme aber dann trotzdem klar über 200€: die Pumpe 40€, der Kühler 90€, der Radi 40€, 6x Schraubtülle ca 30€, Schlauch und Wasser ca 15€ => 215€, und Lüfter fehlen dann noch


----------



## the_leon (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ne, die Pumpe ist leise!
130€ ink. Lüfter https://www.caseking.de/magicool-diy-wasserkuehlungs-set-dual-120-mm-edition-wase-243.html
Statt dem CPU Kühler schließt du halt den GPU Kühler von Alphacool Kühler an.
Macht dann (gut investierte) 220€


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Naja, du musst es auch mal so sehen: jetzt investierst du viel, hast davon aber auch Jahre lang was. Erst letztens habe ich einen Thread gesehen von jemanden dessen Radiatoren und Pumpe 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hatten. Klar, man muss jedes Jahr mal das Wasser wechseln und vllt. die Schläuche, aber das sind ja nur sehr geringe Kosten. Der Vorteil: du hast es leise. Jahre lang.
Klar, du musst bei jeder neuen Grafikkarte einen neuen Kühler kaufen. Dafür kannst du bei der Grafikkarte das billigste Referenzdesign nehmen, da der Kühler ja eh gewechselt wird.
Wenn du dir einen Rachrüst-Luftkühler kaufst, hast du diese Zukunftssicherheit nicht. Wer weiß denn schon ob die nächste Grafikkartengeneration noch passt?


----------



## the_leon (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Vor allem!
Den eigentlichen CPU kühler kannst du bei Alphacool auch bei der nächsten GPU weiterbenutzen.
Du musst nur das Untere teil tauschen für ca. 50€
Die sparst du dadurch, dassd du das billige rev. Design kaufst und keine teure Karte mit Customkühler


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Vor allem!
> Den eigentlichen CPU kühler kannst du bei Alphacool auch bei der nächsten GPU weiterbenutzen.
> Du musst nur das Untere teil tauschen für ca. 50€


 wie "das untere Teil" ? Die letzten drei Intel-Sockel waren ja quasi identisch - kann doch also sogar sein, dass man gar nix neu kaufen muss, oder? Und was genau müsste man neu holen? Die Halterung? Wäre die dann echt doch so teuer?

is aber doch recht günstig das Set. Dann müsste ich halt noch nen 120er-Radi dazukaufen, da ich ja an sich die Graka kühlen will, aber beim Set schon was für die CPU dabei wäre. Reichen denn 10/8er-Schläuche gut aus? 

Ach ja: kann man eigentlich auch irgendwie 140mm-Lüfter montieren, obwohl es 120/240-Radis sind? DA hätte ich nämlich 2 sehr leise da. 




> Die sparst du dadurch, dassd du das billige rev. Design kaufst und keine teure Karte mit Customkühler


 also, die letzten mind. 3-4 Jahre waren die Custom-Karten an sich NICHT mehr teurer als die Referenzkarten   jedenfalls nicht relevant. Daher gibt es von einigen Grafikkartenserien auch gar keine Referenzmodelle mehr, wenn die neu rauskommen ^^  aber das ist an sich nicht so wichtig.



und klar: das wäre dann ne Grundlage für lange Zeit und wäre das Geld auf Dauer vielleicht wert. Aber trotzdem isses viel auf ein Mal, UND ich bin nicht so recht überzeugt, ob es wirklich die Investition wert ist und (viel) leiser ist, wenn da im PC für die Wakü am Ende doch wieder 4 Lüfter sind, von denen die 3 Radi-Lüfter dann vlt auf 1200 UPM oder mehr drehen "müssen"...   

Wie gut wären denn die mitgelieferten Lüfter, bzw weiß man, was das für welche sind, wieviel Fördermenge die haben?  Denn von Magicool sind die ja nicht, die stellen ja keine her - oder? Macht es vlt Sinn, wenn ich lieber direkt Lüfter mitbestelle, die "garantiert" leise sind, weil sie maximal mit 1000-1100 drehen und dabei trotzdem für diese Drehzahl sehr gute 100 m³/h befördern? bzw. wie viel m³/h wären denn nötig? zB reicht so einer nicht aus:  Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120x120x25mm 700-1000 U/min  der schafft 95 m³/h mit 1000 UPM. Oder der Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 0-1300 U/min 0-27  bis 1300 UPM, und dabei dann auch über 120 m³/h. 

Wo würde man die Lüfter denn am besten anschließen, damit die automatisch geregelt werden, und wie "muss" man die überhaupt regeln? An sich isses ja so, dass die schneller drehen müssten je nach dem, wie warm das Wasser wird - aber um das zu wissen, müsste man doch wiederum ne teure Pumpe haben, die das misst? Oder macht man es von den Temps der CPU/Graka abhängig? Also, wenn beides mit Wakü mehr als 60 Grad hätte, dann sollen die Lüfter schneller drehen oder so was?


----------



## the_leon (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Es geht um GPU, nicht um CPU.
Bei der GPU hat jedes Custom Design ein eigenes Design und deshalb braucht man einen eigenen Kühler. Der Kühler kannst du Behalten, nur das Teil, dass auf die Grafikkarte kommt musst du austauschen.
Die CPU würde ich gar nicht mir Wasser Kühlen, nur die GPU.
Du hast zwar den Kühler, den kannst du entweder verkaufen, oder beim nächsten mal mit anschließen. Erstmal würde ich nur die GPU kühlen und die CPU außen vor lassen.

Welches Case hast du denn aktuell?
Dann kann man da besser planen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Es geht um GPU, nicht um CPU.
> Bei der GPU hat jedes Custom Design ein eigenes Design und deshalb braucht man einen eigenen Kühler. Der Kühler kannst du Behalten, nur das Teil, dass auf die Grafikkarte kommt musst du austauschen.


 das ist ja klar - aber wieso dann nur 50€? Die Dinger kosten doch eher 80-120€ ? ^^  




> Welches Case hast du denn aktuell?
> Dann kann man da besser planen.


 ein Level 10 GT*S* von Thermaltake. Da würde AFAIK oben ein 240er-Radi passen und dann eben zB hinten ein 120er. Ich überlege, ob ich auch einfach noch eine Weile warte und auch ein neues Gehäuse hole, auch da das GTS kein Fenster hat


----------



## the_leon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ne, schau dir mal den Alphacool Kühler an!
Der hat einen Kühlblock über der GPU und ALU Lamellen auf dem Vram und den Spawas.
Der Teil mit den Lamellen wird auf der GPU montiert und darauf der Kühler.
Den Kühler kannst du behalten, nur das andere Teil muss ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ne, schau dir mal den Alphacool Kühler an!
> Der hat einen Kühlblock über der GPU und ALU Lamellen auf dem Vram und den Spawas.
> Der Teil mit den Lamellen wird auf der GPU montiert und darauf der Kühler.
> Den Kühler kannst du behalten, nur das andere Teil muss ausgetauscht werden.


 okay, aber wie nennt sich das Teil, was man tauscht? Denn im Shop finde ich nur das Komplett"set" mit Backplate, und du meinst ja offenbar, dass es quasi 3 Teile gibt: Backplate, Kühler und dann noch das auf die Platine zugeschnittene "Unterteil" oder so? Wäre das hier Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Upgrade-Kit für NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M03 - Schwarz (ohne GPX Solo) 12518  das, was man dann neu bräuchte? 

 Gibt es solche Infos denn nicht auch von alphacool selbst? So was wie "was braucht man, was für Optionen hat man" als Info-Website oder so? Denn das ist ja echt mühsam und an sich auch für alphacool selber "dämlich", wenn nur "Eingeweihte" wissen, was man braucht und welche Optionen man hat...?

 Nebenbei noch: wäre denn EIN 280er-Radi genug für CPU und Graka? Ich bin mal diverse Gehäuse durchgegangen bis maximal 50cm Höhe (mehr passt bei mir nicht), und wenn man mehr als nur nen 240er einbauen will, wäre wohl das Fractal Design Define R5 eine Option, da passen oben auch große Radis rein, aber da ich ein optisches Laufwerk brauche auch "nur" maximal 280er. Aber falls meine Strom/Gas-Jahresabrechnung gut ausfällt, wäre so ein Gehäuse evlt drin


----------



## the_leon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ja, genau, so ein Upgrade Kit passt.
Beim R5 passen glaub ich oben und vorne 280mm radis.
Ein 120mm Lüfter reicht für 100w ein 140mm für 140w tdp
Dann kannst du es dir selber ausrechnen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, genau, so ein Upgrade Kit passt.
> Beim R5 passen glaub ich oben und vorne 280mm radis.
> Ein 120mm Lüfter reicht für 100w ein 140mm für 140w tdp
> Dann kannst du es dir selber ausrechnen.


  also, wenn 1x 120 für nur 100W TDP reicht, dann würde ein 240er-Radi ja nicht mal für meine Grafikkarte reichen - die hat ja über 250W TDP ^^   zudem: es muss doch an sich nicht einfach nur von der Größe, sondern auch vom Luftumsatz abhängen, oder? Ein 140er schafft dann bei gleicher Drehzahl natürlich mehr, das ist klar.


----------



## the_leon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ja, aber ein 140er hat auch mehr Radifläche, die er mit mehr Luft versorgen muss, das bleibt sich gleich.
Ein 120mm Radi kann auch 300w TDP abführen (Fury X)
Aber mit 240mm ist es erstens leiser und kühler!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein 140er hat auch mehr Radifläche, die er mit mehr Luft versorgen muss, das bleibt sich gleich.
> Ein 120mm Radi kann auch 300w TDP abführen (Fury X)
> Aber mit 240mm ist es erstens leiser und kühler!


  okay, was aber meinst du dann mit "120mm reicht für 100W", wenn auf der anderen Seite dann ein 120er-Radi sogar 300W, also das 3-fache abführen kann? Was stimmt denn da nun? 

Wie viel TDP schafft denn nun ein 240er oder 280er-Radi mit je 2 passenden Lüftern, die auch leise drehen? Mal angenommen eben "gute" Lüfter, zB 120mm, die auch mit nur 800 UPM ihre 90 m³/h schaffen?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Also als Faustregel geistert so durch die Wakü Welt 100W / 120mm Lüfter, 125W / 140mm Lüfter. Manche sagen auch 140W / 140mm. Andere sagen einen Lüfter (120 oder 140mm) pro gekühlter Einheit (also CPU oder GPU). Das ist aber alles recht schwammig, wie du selbst ja auch schon bemerkt hast. Diese Regel wird alleine schon dadurch getrübt das nicht jeder Radiator gleich dick ist. Ein Monsta mit 86mm Dicke kühlt mehr als ein Thin Radiator mit 30mm Dicke. Zumindest unter der Vorraussetzung das der Dicke beidseitig bestückt ist.

Letztendlich würde ich sagen, ein Dual 140mm Radi reicht. Das ist immerhin mehr Kühlfläche als bei Triple 120.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Also als Faustregel geistert so durch die Wakü Welt 100W / 120mm Lüfter, 125W / 140mm Lüfter. Manche sagen auch 140W / 140mm. Andere sagen einen Lüfter (120 oder 140mm) pro gekühlter Einheit (also CPU oder GPU). Das ist aber alles recht schwammig, wie du selbst ja auch schon bemerkt hast. Diese Regel wird alleine schon dadurch getrübt das nicht jeder Radiator gleich dick ist. Ein Monsta mit 86mm Dicke kühlt mehr als ein Thin Radiator mit 30mm Dicke. Zumindest unter der Vorraussetzung das der Dicke beidseitig bestückt ist.
> 
> Letztendlich würde ich sagen, ein Dual 140mm Radi reicht. Das ist immerhin mehr Kühlfläche als bei Triple 120.


 naja, ich müsste es halt mal probieren, WENN ich die Sachen kaufe. Falls halt für die CPU dann doch noch ein eigener zB 120er nötig wäre, wäre das ja nicht schlimm, das kann man ja nachrüsten - es wäre halt schön, wenn EIN großer reicht, FALLS ich extra deswegen dann ein teures Gehäuse hole. Wenn ich sicher wäre, dass ich eh zwei Radis nehme (1x 240 und 1x 120 oder vlt auch 2x 240), dann würde ich mir ein günstigeres neues Gehäuse als das Define R5 holen. Aber ich hab kein günstigeres Gehäuse als das Define R5 gefunden, das maximal 50cm hoch ist, mind einen 280er-Radis aufnehmen kann und ein Sichtfenster bietet...  

Was ich mich noch frage und was noch nicht beantwortet wurde: woran sehe ich denn nun, ob ein Radi reicht oder nicht? Kann ich das anhand der Temps von CPU und GPU bewerten, oder müsste ich das Wasser im AGB mit nem Thermometer messen, weil das ja nicht mehr als 40-45 Grad haben sollte, bevor es in die Pumpe geht?


----------



## the_leon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ja, ich würde das an der Wassertemperatur festmachen. Sobald die über 40° steigt brauchst du mehr Radi Fläche. Dass kannst du mit Wassertemperatur Sensoren messen. Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/AuÃŸengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Den kannst du bei Asus direkt am MB anschließen


----------



## the_leon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ja, ich würde das an der Wassertemperatur festmachen. Sobald die über 40° steigt brauchst du mehr Radi Fläche. Dass kannst du mit Wassertemperatur Sensoren messen. Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/AuÃŸengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Den kannst du bei Asus direkt am MB anschließen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ich hab ein MSI-Board. Aber ich könnte doch auch einfach ein Thermometer ins Wasser halten, wenn der PC eine Weile auf hoher Last aktiv ist - der AGB hat doch ne Zugangsöffnung - oder darf man da nicht ran, wenn der Kreislauf aktiv ist? 

zudem verliere ich mit dem Sensor dann ja einen Fan-Anschluss vom Board... ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Die Watt die ein Radiator abführen kann, kann man leider nicht einfach so bestimmen. Worauf kommt es an:

1. Welche Temperaturen strebt man an (eine Fury hat mal eben 60 Grad+ Wassertemp. "Echte" Waküuser streben aber maximal 40 Grad an).
2. Wie laut darf es sein? Ein 120er Radiator auf leisen 400rpm führt natürlich weniger ab als einer mit 2000rpm.

Diese 100W regel gilt eher für den Betrieb bei niedrigen Temperaturen (40) Grad bei leiser Laustärke, also im mittleren Drehzahlbereich - eben das was die Wakü-user wollen, leise und kalt 

Black Ice, welche wirklich gute Radiatoren bauen geben z.b. 450W für den 120er an  Dabei steht natürlich nix von dem Lüfter, möglich wäre es aber sicher, nur nicht leise. Ein 240er wird aber auf jeden Fall reichen um eine GPU leise und vergleichsweise Kühl zu halten. Man darf halt keine 40 Grad bei 0.5sone erwarten

Woran sieht du nun ob der Radiator reicht? An deinen Bedürfnissen. Wenn du unter Last, bei einer von dir angestrebten Lautstärke, die Differenz aus Raumluft und Wasser unter 20 Grad halten kannst, ist das schonmal ok


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Watt die ein Radiator abführen kann, kann man leider nicht einfach so bestimmen. Worauf kommt es an:
> 
> 1. Welche Temperaturen strebt man an (eine Fury hat mal eben 60 Grad+ Wassertemp. "Echte" Waküuser streben aber maximal 40 Grad an).


 also, für Graka und CPU wären 60 Grad für mich kein Problem, ich muss die nicht auf 30-40 bekommen auf Teufel komm raus 



> 2. Wie laut darf es sein? Ein 120er Radiator auf leisen 400rpm führt natürlich weniger ab als einer mit 2000rpm.


 Da meine Graka mit Luftkühler nur bei Last "laut" wird und auch da nur bei Szenen in Games, wo grad nix passiert, darf es natürlich auf keinen Fall nötig sein, die Lüfter mit mehr als ich sag mal 1200 UPM laufen zu lassen. zumindest sind alle Lüfter, die ich bisher so hatte,  über 1200 definitiv störend. 

Da ich weiß, dass viele ordentliche Lüfter zwischen 600-1000 UPM aber ziemlich leise wären, würde ich das als Zielgrößen für mich ausgeben.    ich hatte zB mal den hier be quiet! Silent Wings Gehäuselüfter USC 120: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r für "hinten", der war bei 12V im IDLE für mich zu laut - wobei: das war jetzt  zwar nur ein "Rauschen", aber es kam halt grad ohne Last dann sehr deutlich raus, weil der Rest meines PCs ohne Last sehr leise war/ist. Hab den dann auf 7V geschaltet, da drehte der mit 900 UPM und an sich "unhörbar", da er ja auch "hinten" saß. 


Wenn man die Lüfter irgendwie steuern kann, wären bei Last auch 1200 UPM noch okay.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Und das ist der Punkt 900 oder gar 1200rpm sind, gerade für Waküuser, einfach undenkbar. Viele meckern schon wenn die 600rpm geknackt werden 

Von daher ist ein 240 nur für die GPU absolut ausreichend


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt 900 oder gar 1200rpm sind, gerade für Waküuser, einfach undenkbar. Viele meckern schon wenn die 600rpm geknackt werden
> 
> Von daher ist ein 240 nur für die GPU absolut ausreichend


 D.h. ich kann wohl doch mit langsam drehenden Lüftern alles gut genug kühlen? Das wäre gut. Es wurde halt teils gesagt, dass es 1200 UPM sein "müssen", aber vlt gilt das für "günstige" Lüfter, die mit 1200 UPM nur so viel Luft schaffen wie gute Lüfter bei nur 600 UPM? Sollte ich denn Lüfter nehmen, die eh maximal zB 800 UPM haben? Oder eher bis zu 1500, aber "von bis" oder die man problemlos mit 5 oder 7 V laufen lassen kann?


----------



## the_leon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Also, ich würde die Standart Empfehlung, Black Silent von NB nehmen und die dann nach der Wasser Temp regeln.
Unter 30° Passiv, über 40° Vollgas


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

so ein schmarrn .... 
wer sagt dass min. 1200 rpm sein müssen ???

wenn du einen dünnen radiator wie der Alphacool Nexxos ST 30 (30mm dick) hast, dann reichen da wesentlich wenig drehzahlen ! 
meine Enermax T.B.-Silence sowie die Alphacool Surrsurro laufen auf 550 rpm . 
erst ab einer wassertemp von 32°C drehen sie etwas mehr auf um die temperatur zu halten .

und btw: die Silentwings sind nicht grad empfehlenswert für den radiatorbetrieb


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> wenn du einen dünnen radiator wie der Alphacool Nexxos ST 30 (30mm dick) hast, dann reichen da wesentlich wenig drehzahlen !


 Ich versteh nicht so ganz, rein logisch, warum bei einem dünnen Radi weniger Drehzahl reicht als bei einem dickeren - ein dickerer Radi hat ja mehr Fläche, und wenn der die gleiche Wärmenergie abgeben soll, hat man zwar "mehr" Luft, die warm wird, aber dafür ist diese Luft dann kühler - und der Lüfter bringt ja selber auch kühle Luft mit. Da müsste es doch dann bei gleicher Drehzahl am Radi kühler sein, wenn man einen dickeren Radi hat - oder? Und das würde ja heißen, dass man die Drehzahl auch verringern kann, um die gleichen Temps am Radi zu haben wie bei einem dünnen Radi mit mehr Drehzahl.

Bei nem "fetten" CPU-Kühler reicht doch auch weniger Drehzahl, um alles so kühl zu halten, wie es bei nem kleinen Kühler nur mit viel Drehzahl geht... ^^

Klar: wenn der Lüfter ZU schwach ist, geht natürlich nicht genug Luft weg - aber ab ner gewissen Grenze müsste doch ein dickerer Radi an sich mit der gleichen Drehzahl kühler bleiben als ein dünner...? ^^ 




> meine Enermax T.B.-Silence sowie die Alphacool Surrsurro laufen auf 550 rpm .
> erst ab einer wassertemp von 32°C drehen sie etwas mehr auf um die temperatur zu halten


 du hast ne Pumpe mit Tempsensor und Lüftersteuerung, oder wie misst/steuerst du?




> und btw: die Silentwings sind nicht grad empfehlenswert für den radiatorbetrieb


 der war auch nur als Beispiel für einen Lüfter, den ich mal hatte 

@leon: thx für den Hinweis mit dem NB


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Das siehst du falsch . Die Lüfter müssen ja die Luft durch die Lamellen fördern und je dicker der Radiator ist , desto mehr Luftdruck brauchst du ja um durch die Lamellen zu strömen.  
Ja ich habe eine lüftersteuerung und einen Temperatursensor dran hängen.  Die pumpe wird darüber allerdings nicht darüber geregelt, die läuft auf Volldampf 

Die dicken Radiatoren spielen ihren Vorteil erst bei hohen lüfterdrehzahlen aus ,ich sag mal so ab 850 RPM aufwärts.  
Darunter sind die dünnen besser bzw gleichwertig.  
Da ich z.b sowieso keine hochfrequente Lüfter mag, und die st30 sicher auch günstiger und besser zu verbauen sind , sind die natürlich erste Wahl für mich


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch . Die Lüfter müssen ja die Luft durch die Lamellen fördern und je dicker der Radiator ist , desto mehr Luftdruck brauchst du ja um durch die Lamellen zu strömen.
> Ja ich habe eine lüftersteuerung und einen Temperatursensor dran hängen.  Die pumpe wird darüber allerdings nicht darüber geregelt, die läuft auf Volldampf
> 
> Die dicken Radiatoren spielen ihren Vorteil erst bei hohen lüfterdrehzahlen aus ,ich sag mal so ab 850 RPM aufwärts.
> ...


 okay - solange die dünne wiederum ausreicht für eine leise Kühlung, ist es ja sowieso klar, dass man nicht unnötig mehr für eine dicke ausgibt


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter


  daher ja die Frage - ich dachte halt rein logisch, dass dickere besser kühlen, aber halt auch teurer sind man nur deswegen dünnere nimmt, weil sie günstiger sind und man dann in Kauf nimmt, dass die Lüfter (vermeintlich) schneller drehen müssen. Und so ganz unrecht hatte ich ja nicht, da du ja ab ner gewissen Drehzahl zustimmst, und genau DAS war ja meine Überlegung: wenn der Lüfter "genug" Luft schafft, DANN müsste ein dickerer an sich "besser" sein. Aber wenn man natürlich auch mit nem dünnen Radi bei quasi "lautlosen" Lüftern gut zurecht kommt, dann ist die Sache klar. 

Kannst du noch kurz was dazu sagen, wie du die Temps und somit Drehzahl kontrollierst/regelst? Und nur zur Sicherheit, ob ich das korrekt verstehe: die Schrauben, die an die Kühlkörper, Pumpe usw. kommen, und auf die ein Schlauch gestülpt und dann mit einer Art Mutter fixiert wird, nennen sich entweder Schraubtüllen, Schraubanschluss oder auch Fittings - oder sind das drei verschiedene Dinge?


----------



## HighGrow22 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

also das kann man mit einer software steuern , nennt sich aquasuite  (funktioniert aber nur mit steuerungen von aquacomputer)  und sieht in der software dann so aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann man alles so einstellen wie man möchte.
wenn man das ganze dann auch auf dem desktophintergrund sehen möchte, 
gibt es wieder tausende möglichkeiten wie man das gestalten kann in der software,
bei mir sieht es so aus : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie du siehst sind rechts einige diagramme usw. zur überwachung 
und wie gesagt, möglichkeiten hast du damit wirklich viele !

zum thema anschlüsse  oder auch fittings genannt (fittings ist nur der überbegriff englisch)
sinn und zweck erfüllen alle gleich , nur auf andere weise 
hier eine anschraubtülle : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese ist 2 teilig, d.h. die überwurfmutter wird nach aufstecken des schlauches auf den anschluss gedreht und übt druck von aussen auf den schlauch aus damit er fixiert und dicht ist .

Dann gibt es noch die Schlauchtüllen : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese sind ohne überwurfmutter und etwas anders konzipiert . dort verhindern die jeweiligen kanten an den verjüngungen das herunterrutschen des schlauches. optional können
hier noch schlauchschellen helfen . 
auch davon gibts viele Varianten . 

was dir am schluss am besten gefällt nimmst du ...  
natürlich immer in der richtigen größe


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also das kann man mit einer software steuern , nennt sich aquasuite  (funktioniert aber nur mit steuerungen von aquacomputer)  und sieht in der software dann so aus ...


 ja gut, aber da brauch doch dann ganz bestimmte Pumpen und ne Extra-Steuerung oder so was - irgendwas muss ja die Temp erstmal messnen, und dann wiederum muss noch was anderes die Lüfter ansteuern ^^  Was wäre denn eine günstige Lösung? zuvor wurde ja was gepostet, was man mit dem Mainboard verbinden kann - aber wo erfahre ich, ob das mit meinem Board klappt?

Oder kann man - hatte ich ja schon gefragt - einfach bei nem Belastungstest mit einem Stinknormalen Thermometer machen, so dass man ganz simpel WEISS: bei voller Last reichen XY UPM aus? und falls man zB im Sommer merkt, dass die Graka / CPU 10 Grad wärmer werden, stellt man die Lüfter einfach was schneller ein, bis man wieder die Temp aus dem Belastungstest hat? 




> was dir am schluss am besten gefällt nimmst du ...
> natürlich immer in der richtigen größe


  ich würde die bevorzugen, wo man den Schlauch ebenfalls verschraubt


----------



## HighGrow22 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

es gibt mainboards die einen sensoranschluss haben, wie asus z.b. 
dort kannst du einen temperatursensor anschließen und so die wassertemperatur auslesen
und deine lüfter über das mainboard steuern. 

für aquasuite brauchst du natürlich dann eine aquaero steuerplatine. 
aquaero 5lt wäre da die günstigste variante.... 
lies dich hier einfach mal durch


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> es gibt mainboards die einen sensoranschluss haben, wie asus z.b.
> dort kannst du einen temperatursensor anschließen und so die wassertemperatur auslesen
> und deine lüfter über das mainboard steuern.
> 
> ...


  Also, ich glaub ich nehme evlt. eine Scythe Kama-Lüftersteurung (die soll auf jeden Fall zu dem einen Sensor kompatibel sein) mit Display, je nach dem, was für ein neues Gehäuse ich nehme. An sich hatte ich das Define R5 im Auge, aber das ist ja vorne "zu" , da macht ein Panel dann keinen Sinn- Das R5 hat zwar ne eigene Lüftersteuerung , aber wohl nur 3 Stufen - ich hätte es lieber stufenlos. Ich werde dann wohl eher ein Gehäuse für 60-70€ + separate Steuerung nehmen.

Noch ne andere Frage: ich hab als CPU-Kühler welche gesehen, die auch LEDs haben - wie funktioniert das? Leuchten die durch Wärme, oder ist da ein Mini-Wasserrad zur Stromerzeugung drin? Denn einen Stromanschluss hab ich bei diesen Kühlern nicht sehen können ^^


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Da sind soweit ich weiß kleine Bohrungen drin wo man eine LED reinstecken kann.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Da sind soweit ich weiß kleine Bohrungen drin wo man eine LED reinstecken kann.


 aber wie versorgt man die dann mit Strom? ^^


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Da hängt dann so ein schönes Kabel dran wo du Strom reinsteckst ;D


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Da hängt dann so ein schönes Kabel dran wo du Strom reinsteckst ;D


 also, es gibt dann ein passendes LED-Set zu kaufen für diese Kühler, oder wie? Oder muss man dann halt selber löten, zu jeder LED ein kleines Kabel? 


btw: ich glaub ich hab das einzig für mich passende Gehäuse gefunden, was alle meine "Wünsche" erfüllt und dabei nicht zu teuer ist:  Sharkoon BW9000-W weiÃŸ mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da passt oben 280 oder sogar ein 360er-Radi rein, vorne 280. Was ich nur nicht weiß ist, ob AUCH 240er passen (online ist immer nur von 280 und 360 die Rede, und zwar ohne ein "bis zu" ) und ob man die 5 1/4-Schächte auch verwenden kann, wenn man nen 360er Radi einbaut. Denn so ein Radi würde sich definitiv mit dem Schachtbereich überschneiden, aber es scheint so, als sei der Deckelbereich dick genug, damit da ein Raid mit Lüfter noch drüberpasst. 

 Habe dazu mal eine Mail an Sharkoon gesendet, da online leider keine klaren Infos zu finden sind und auch keine Anleitung zum Runterladen, wo man vlt sehen könnte, ob man die 5 1/4-Schächte denn ÜBERHAUPT abnehmen kann - wenn nein, dann wäre die Frage an sich eh schon beantwortet...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, es gibt dann ein passendes LED-Set zu kaufen für diese Kühler, oder wie? Oder muss man dann halt selber löten, zu jeder LED ein kleines Kabel?


Aqua Computer Webshop - RGB Beleuchtungsmodul für aquaero 5 und 6 34930
Ob es Sets für bestimmte Kühler gibt weiß ich nicht.

Ein 360er und ein 280er wäre natürlich schon ziemlich gut


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Aqua Computer Webshop - RGB Beleuchtungsmodul für aquaero 5 und 6 34930
> Ob es Sets für bestimmte Kühler gibt weiß ich nicht.


 okay, also mehrere Euro pro LED is mir so was auf keinen Fall wert  



> Ein 360er und ein 280er wäre natürlich schon ziemlich gut


 jo, klar - ich brauch aber definitiv die 5 1/4 Schächte, daher müsste ich wissen, wie das da aussieht. Aber auch 2x je einer mit 240/280 wäre ja auch sicher schon gut genug.  

Wie würdest du es dann eigentlich verbinden? Ich dachte daran, es von der Pumpe zur GPU, dann zum 360er, von da zur CPU und dann zum 280er. Von da wieder zur Pumpe. Oder macht "man" es von GPU/CPU zu CPU/GPU, dann in den ersten Radi und von da in zweiten?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Die Reihenfolge ist vollkommen egal. Einfach so machen wie es sich am besten verlegen lässt


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge ist vollkommen egal. Einfach so machen wie es sich am besten verlegen lässt


 okay - ich dachte halt an sich, rein logisch: wenn man zuerst zur GPU geht und das Wasser dann deswegen schon zB. 60 Grad bekommt und man DANN noch zur CPU geht, dann ist das Wasser vlt schon zu heiß, und daher wäre es besser, das Wasser erst zu nem Raid zu bringen, damit es als inzwischen wieder kühles Wasser zur CPU geht. Aber scheinbar wird das Wasser gar nicht so heiß, als das das wichtig wäre?


----------



## SpatteL (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Wenn das Wasser nach einer GPU schon 60°C hätte, dann hättest du ganz andere Probleme(viel zu geringer Durchfluss).
Das Wasser wird durch die GPU, je nach Durchfluss, vielleicht um 5K wärmer.

MfG


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Naja, die Kühlleistung ist am Ende (fast) identisch, ob du das Wasser jetzt 2 mal ein bisschen kühlst (GPU->Radi->CPU->Radi) oder einmal richtig (beide Radis hitereinander) macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser nach einer GPU schon 60°C hätte, dann hättest du ganz andere Probleme(viel zu geringer Durchfluss).
> Das Wasser wird durch die GPU, je nach Durchfluss, vielleicht um 5K wärmer.
> 
> MfG


 okay, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, wenn ich lese, dass zB ne R9 290 - die mit Luftkühlung 90 Grad heiß wird - nur noch auf 50 Grad läuft per Wakü. Ich dachte, dass dann das Wasser um einiges Wärmer wird als nur 5-10 K mehr, denn ich hab auch gelesen, dass man darauf achten soll, dass das Wasser nach Durchlaufen des Radis mit nicht mehr als ca 40 Grad in der Pumpe ankommt - und wenn es trotz Radi noch 40 Grad hätte, dann müsste es ja vor dem Radi sicher 60-70 oder mehr haben, DACHTE ich... ^^  

Dann werde ich einfach mal schauen, was der beste Weg für die Schläuche ist und was auch optisch was hermacht. Ich wollte rotes Wasser nehmen für ein am besten weißes Gehäuse, und dann noch je nach dem, was ich finde, auch rote LEDs oder LED-Lüfter, oder auch nur "normallicht"-LEDs, die das rote Wasser ein wenig zur Geltung bringen - aber dezent, also nur so, DASS man alles "ordentlich" erkennen kann, aber nicht mehr 


Jetzt hoff ich mal, dass keine Nachzahlung für Strom&Gas fällig wird. Wenn nein, dann schlag ich wohl die nächsten 2 Wochen zu.


----------



## HighGrow22 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Hatte ich dir aber schon geschrieben


----------



## the_leon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Also, ich denke, dassd du im Case nen 360er oben und nen 280er vorne verbauen kannst.
Für CPU und GPU.
Manchmal gibt es gut erhaltenen Komponenten (Radi, AGB, Pumpe, Anschlüsse) auch gebraucht.
Kannst ja mal im MP schauen.

Edit: Laut der Sharkoon seite passt oben ein 30mm dicker 360mm Radi mit 25mm Standartlüftern.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Edit: Laut der Sharkoon seite passt oben ein 30mm dicker 360mm Radi mit 25mm Standartlüftern.


 jo, aber da steht halt leider nicht, ob man ggf. die 5,25er-Schächte dafür weglassen muss, wie es bei vielen Gehäusen teils der Fall ist. Wenn es geht, würde ich nen 360er nehmen - oder wäre vlt sogar wegen der 140mm-Lüfter ein 280er mit 2x140 Lüfter besser als ein 360er mit 3x 120mm? Der ginge nämlich auch  


@HughGrow: jo, ich wollte da nur nochmal rein logisch betrachtet nachhaken


----------



## HighGrow22 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Es gibt einen thread über Gehäuse, da steht wo was reinpasst


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen thread über Gehäuse, da steht wo was reinpasst


  zu dem BW9000 hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## SpatteL (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Casename + WaKü bei Google eingeben. 
HWluxx geht in Tests auch auf die Möglichkeiten für Radi ein.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Casename + WaKü bei Google eingeben.
> HWluxx geht in Tests auch auf die Möglichkeiten für Radi ein.
> 
> MfG


  Ich weiß, wie man Google benutzt...    aber ich finde zu DER Frage keine Infos, vlt auch weil es noch relativ neu ist, bzw. es ist zu mühsam (die ersten 30 Links, die ich anklickte, fassen nur das zusammen, was bei Sharkoon auch steht, oder sind nur Shop-Links...). hwluxx hat zb nur eine News, dass das Gehäuse halt neu rauskommt und was es so kann laut sharkoon. 

Aber sharkoon ist wohl beim Service nicht hat schlecht: habe heute Morgen schon eine Antwort erhalten, und zwar dass es bei dickeren Radis sein kann, dass man den obersten Schacht nicht nutzen kann. Ich hab grad zurückgemailt, ob man das ein wenig präzisieren kann, aber es scheint so, als müsse man auf keinen Fall den Schacht entfernen, aber wenn oben was "hohes" eingebaut wird, passen halt nur dünnere Radis rein. Wenn das heißt, dass ein 3cm-Radi inkl. Küfter passt, wäre alles bestens - wenn aber deswegen der obere Schacht nicht nutzbar ist, müsste ich mir was überlegen wegen des DVD-Laufwerks, da ich ja auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung holen wollte und somit an sich beide Schächte bräuchte.


----------



## SpatteL (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ok, habe selber vorher nicht geschaut und wusste daher nicht, das das Case recht neu ist.
Da wirst du wahrlich schwer etwas finden, da wirst du nur selber messen und probieren können.

MfG


----------



## HighGrow22 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Was sagt sharkoon dazu ? Ist doch bestimmt eine Beschreibung auf der Homepage


----------



## fipS09 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Wenn du nicht soviel Geld investieren willst, kauf dir wie hier schon vorgeschlagen einen Morpheus Luftkühler.. Klingt so als würde der für deine Ansprüche mehr als reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Was sagt sharkoon dazu ? Ist doch bestimmt eine Beschreibung auf der Homepage


 da steht es eben nicht genau genug. Da steht nur, DASS Radiatoren mit 280 oder 360 oben reinpassen mit einer Dicke bis zu 5,5cm inkl. Lüfter. Und die Bilder, die ich gefunden hab, sind nicht zu 100% so genau, dass man es sicher sagen kann.

In jedem Falle aber, das hat Sharkoon inzwischen gemailt, muss man nichts ausbauen. Es kann aber eben sein, dass der Radi oder Lüfter zu wenig Platz hat, wenn es zu dick wird. 

Das Gehäuse hat einen ziemlich dicken "Deckelbereich", d.h. es SCHEINT so, als würde es selbst mit DVD-LW im obersten Schacht noch passen, aber vlt. ist dann zwischen Lüfter und Laufwerk so wenig Raum, dass der Luftfluss nicht mehr gut wäre. Ich wollte in den oberen der beiden Schächte aber sowieso ne Lüftersteuerung reinmachen, die sind ja sehr kurz und haben auch nur im vorderen Bereich Elektronik und Kabel, d.h. das müsste dann an sich gehen.  Es gibt ein Bild, wo wohl ein 360er Radi mit Lüftern eingebaut ist, und da sieht man, dass wohl auch ein DVD-LW im oberen Schacht ist - und es passt. Oberhalb des obersten Schachtes ist auch ca nochmal die Höhe eines Schachtes Platz bis zum Gehäusedeckel


----------



## HighGrow22 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Dann weißt du doch alles


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Dann weißt du doch alles


  ich wollte gern GANZ sicher sein - nachher passt es doch nicht, und dann sitz ich blöd da mit nem Radi, der nicht passt, oder muss das DVD-LW weglassen... 

Ich glaub ich bestelle erstmal nur nen 280er-Radi, den GPU-Kühler, ne Pumpe/AGB-Kombo, Schlauch, Schrauben, Wasser und das Gehäuse plus Lüftersteuerung. Das sind dann um die 300-330€, und da ich noch nen Gutschein hab effektiv also 200-230€.

Und wenn ich alles da hab, dann hole ich bei Gelegenheit noch nen CPU-Kühler, mehr Schrauben und je nach dem, was passt, einen weiteren 280er-Radi + 2x 140mm-Lüfter oder nen 360er + 3x 120mm Lüfter.


Als Pumpe/AGB bnin ich mit dem "billigen" MagiCool-Comboteil aber unsicher, denn da finden sich gut, aber auch schlechte Meinungen. Ich würde da lieber was bewährteres nehmen und dachte - auch wenn es direkt 60€ mehr sind - an eine EK DCP 4-Set mit DCP 4.0 Pumpe und AGB https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-dcp-4.0-pwm-x-res-inkl.-pumpe-waek-794.html    mit der MagiCool wäre mein Gesamtpreis dann halt bei 140-170€ effektiv.


PS: sollte man für die Graka, da die Anschlüsse des Kühlers "nach außen" zeigen, lieber gewinkelte Schrauben nehmen, damit man kein Problem mit dem Schlauchradius hat? Oder wäre da genug Platz, um einen Schlauch zu biegen zwischen Kühler und Seitenteil? Für Kühler wären 16,5cm Platz, ist also kein "enges" Gehäuse. Ich wollte als Schläuche 13/10er nehmen, oder 10/8er. Die "Dicken" find ich echt hässlich... 

und noch ne Frage: man kann ja auch Pumpe und AGB holen, die nicht vom gleichen Hersteller aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Braucht man dann einfach nur ein Stück Schlauch zwischen Pumpe und AGB und zwei zusätzliche Schrauben? Denn bei den "Sets" steckt ja die Pumpe im bzw. am AGB, wenn ich das korrekt verstehe...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ach, wenn das Laufwerk nicht passt gibt es auch sowas hier: Xystec Festplatten-Adapter SATA auf USB 2.0 für: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich würde, wenn du AGB und Pumpe zusammen haben willst, eine Pumpe + AGB Combo suchen, die sind idR etwas günstiger als wenn du es einzeln kaufst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn du AGB und Pumpe zusammen haben willst, eine Pumpe + AGB Combo suchen, die sind idR etwas günstiger als wenn du es einzeln kaufst.


 klar, aber die Frage ist: wenn ich NICHT einen AGB hole, der für eine bestimmte Pumpe "gedacht" ist, auch kein Set:  klappt das dann trotzdem? Oder MUSS der AGB für die Pumpe gedacht sein, muss man da genau wissen, welcher AGB zu welcher Pumpe passt? 

zB diese Pumpe Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi 13180  hat nen IN und nen Out. Kann ich dann an den IN einen AGB wie diesen Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel | 50mm - M | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany  anschließen, indem ich einfach den IN der Pumpe mit dem OUT des AGB mit nem Stück Schlauch (und natürlich den passenden Schlauchschrauben) verbinde?

Das wäre nämlich die Alternative zu dem DCP4-Set https://www.caseking.de/en/ek-water-blocks-ek-dcp-4.0-pwm-x-res-inkl.-pumpe-waek-794.html   und wäre etwas günstiger und gefällt mir auch besser.


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Ja, das ist möglich.


----------



## chaotium (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Was für einen Radi willste nehmen, also von der Fläche her?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Was für einen Radi willste nehmen, also von der Fläche her?


 ich wollte zwei nehmen, und erstmal nur einen 280er + WaKü für die Grafikkarte + ein neues Gehäuse. Wenn ich dann sehe, dass auch 360 in Gehäuse passen, ohne dass ich "oben" Platz verliere, hole ich noch nen 360er und nen CPU-Kühler und mache der 280er vorne rein. Wenn 360 nicht passt, hole ich halt nen zweiten 280er oder nen 240er.


----------



## chaotium (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Das ist zu wenig.  du solltest pro 100W einen 120/140mm Lüfter einberechnen. Je mehr desto besser. ^^


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*

Das ist nicht zu wenig, es reicht vollkommen aus. Klar, der PC wird nicht super silent sein, aber unter Last definitiv leiser und kühler als mit Luftkühlung.
Außerdem verbraucht der Rechner bei Last unter 400W. Und der TE wird mindestens 4*120mm haben, somit passt das auch in deine Rechnung...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gibt es passende und erschwingliche Wasserkühlungen für eine Asus R9 290 Direct CU-II ?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zu wenig, es reicht vollkommen aus. Klar, der PC wird nicht super silent sein, aber unter Last definitiv leiser und kühler als mit Luftkühlung.
> Außerdem verbraucht der Rechner bei Last unter 400W. Und der TE wird mindestens 4*120mm haben, somit passt das auch in deine Rechnung...


 also, mein PC mit Luftkühlung ist für mein empfinden "unhörbar" bei Lüfterspeeds von 500-700 U/Min, und ich denke nicht, dass mehr nötig ist mit 2x 280er-Radis, also 4x 140mm-Lüfter. Erst recht nicht mit 360+280. Wenn ich zB jetz grad tippe, höre ICH meinen PC gar nicht, da ist vorne ein 200er mit 800UPM drin, unten ein 140er mit 800 und hinten ein 120er mit 1200 U/MIn


----------

